# Esbarallat



## Tige

Hola gent!
Com va la tardor?... 
Torno amb una paraula que m'he trobat avui: "esbarallat/da". No sé si és una errada (no la trobo al diccionari) o si s'utilitza a nivell col·loquial. La diu un cap que està parlant dels treballadors, i diu que ell ha de procurar que la gent no acabi "esbarallada".
He pensat que en realitat hauria de dir "barallada"... O pot ser "espatllada"... Què us sembla a vosaltres?...


----------



## xupxup

Esbarallat vol dir barallat. Suposo que és una forma dialectal, perquè al Vendrell és la manera normal de dir-ho, però en canvi a Tarragona diuen barallat.


----------



## Tige

Gràcies xupxup!
Jo sóc de les que es "barallen"; però em queda clar...


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

xupxup said:


> Esbarallat vol dir barallat. Suposo que és una forma dialectal, perquè al Vendrell és la manera normal de dir-ho, però en canvi a Tarragona diuen barallat.


 
Xupxup, m'encanta trobar-te per aquí perquè fas que em reafirmi com a "garrafencopenedesenca". A casa meva tota la vida el verb ha estat _esbarallar-se_, i jo, que em vaig metamorfosejar en començar a fer vida per altres rodals, doncs ja fa anys que dic _barallar-se ._


----------



## Mph redux

xupxup said:


> Esbarallat vol dir barallat. Suposo que és una forma dialectal, perquè al Vendrell és la manera normal de dir-ho, però en canvi a Tarragona diuen barallat.


exactament, em consta que al Bages i a Osona també es diu així.


----------



## Lumia

Confirmo que a Osona és una forma habitual. També s'usa _barallar-se_, però amb un sentit diferent a _esbarallar-se_: _barallar-se_ amb sentit de _renyir_ o de _partir peres_ (no es parlen perquè s'han barallat), entre d'altres, i _esbarallar-se_ amb el sentit de discutir més o menys violentament amb algú (no us esbaralleu més).


----------



## tamen

Només faig notar que "esbarallar-se" sembla contenir el mateix prefix que "escomençar", per mi molt més freqüent. 

Sembla cosa popular i, segons el context, ho respectaria sense problemes.


----------



## ernest_

Quan anava a l'escola (a Barcelona) tota la classe deiem "barallat", excepte un que deia "esbarallat", cosa que ocasionava constants burles per part de tots els altres (quins temps...)


----------



## chics

És una mica com les _tisores / estisores_, no? A Barcelona és cert que la majoria diu _barallar-se_ però molts d'aquests diuen també _estisores_...


----------



## Lumia

Tens raó, chics, a casa meva diuen _barallar-se_ però _estisores_ i diria que _escomençar_. I també _esbergínia_ (tot i que aquest cas no seria del prefix _es-_ que estem comentant sinó de mots començats amb _al-_ que hi han estat atrets).


----------



## Tige

Seria igual que ensomiar (per somiar) i enrecordar (per recordar)??


----------



## tamen

Jo també sóc dels que es "barallen" i no "s'esbarallen". I, en canvi, sempre he dit "_estisores, estenalles, estovalles, esbergínia, escarxofa_", etc. I ho continuo i continuaré dient i reivindicant. 

Això de "enrecordar", Tige, tot i ser una forma popular, no figura en els diccionaris ni crec que hi arribi a figurar mai, perquè no és més que la fossilització d'un pleonasme. 

"*Te'n recordes*, del dinar que vam fer?" justifica que interpretem  que el verb és "enrecordar-se", però el verb no és altre que "recordar-se". 

De fet, en aquell exemple hem de dir: "Et recordes del dinar que vam fer" (aquí, sense intensitat ni repetició). I la resposta seria: "Sí, i tant que me'n recordo".

Espero haver-me explicat.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

La Betulina ho explicava l'altre dia aquí: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=740593


----------



## chics

(La Betulina explicava el cas concret de _enrecordar-se_.)

Ah, però jo pensava que aquest cas era semblant, que de tant dir "les tisores" acavem dient "l'estisora" i, d'aquí al plural "les estisores"...


----------



## Lumia

chics said:


> (La Betulina explicava el cas concret de _enrecordar-se_.)
> 
> Ah, però jo pensava que aquest cas era semblant, que de tant dir "les tisores" acavem dient "l'estisora" i, d'aquí al plural "les estisores"...


 
Sí, tant _estisores_, com _estenalles_, com _estovalles_ són resultat d'aglutinar una part de l'article (_-es_) en haver-lo interpretat erròniament com a part del substantiu. Aquests casos es presenten en substantius plurals que designen un objecte, per la qual cosa és lògic que es puguin interpretar com a l'article singular apostrofat i el substantiu començat amb _es_-.



			
				tamen said:
			
		

> I, en canvi, sempre he dit "_estisores, estenalles, estovalles, esbergínia, escarxofa_", etc. I ho continuo i continuaré dient i reivindicant.


 
Jo també ho he dit sempre però només ho continuo utilitzant en situacions col·loquials o familiars. Mai en situacions que em portin a usar l'estàndard o registres cultes.


----------



## Lumia

chics said:


> Hem... en el cas de les *esberginies* i *escarxofes*, no és un cas diferent? Són paraules que vénen de l'àrab i també en altres llengües han mantingut els articles (_aubergine, alcachofa_...), encara que això no té perquè influir a la nostra, però vull dir que aquí segurament les formes amb _es-_ són les "antigues", i no les "noves".
> 
> A més no són plurals.


 
I ja ho vaig dir:



			
				Lumia said:
			
		

> I també _esbergínia_ (tot i que aquest cas no seria del prefix _es-_ que estem comentant sinó de mots començats amb _al-_ que hi han estat atrets).


----------

